# Arsenal FC (Girls) - New ECNL Director



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2018)

Arsenal FC "South" has announced via their social media accounts the hiring of Richard Boon as the new DOC for Arsenal FC (North / South), in addition to their ECNL coaching assignments for 2018-19:

05s - Juan Sanchez
04s - Kevin Koptieff
03s - Richard Boon / Juan Sanchez
02s - Richard Boon
00 / 01s - Anthony Glenn
00 / 01s Composite - Anthony Glenn

Their main website still doesn't reflect the staffing changes. A few questions and comments:

1. Where will each ECNL team be based out of, the North or South program, i.e. Ontario vs Temecula?

2. Will Randy Brown be finishing out any competitions with his teams?

3. Will RB be taking his teams with him to the "Slam Jam"?

4. There's a big vacuum in the Inland Empire for an alternative to DA as Legends is still stabilizing their DAII / DPL model and Arsenal has an opportunity to capitalize on that, but RB has always been a polarizing figure that may have not been the perfect person to try and accomplish that from a "messaging / branding" aspect.


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 3, 2018)

Never thought I'd see the day he walked away from that program.  Also where will the slammers be based out of? Will they be an IE chapter of 1?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Never thought I'd see the day he walked away from that program.  Also where will the slammers be based out of? Will they be an IE chapter of 1?


Dust is just starting to settle, but there's a lot been thrown around in terms of how it played out. I've heard he was being removed from Director but they wanted him to stay on as a coach, and heard that the move to Slammers / CDA Slammers??? will be at Ontario Soccer Complex. Imagine that, training next to the club / teams you used to coach.

RB had a long run after Arsenal's initial glory days with ECNL, post Kooiman. He brought a American Football aspect to the game with the recruiting / training style / communication / physicality. Both my girls played at the club with their first foray into club soccer, one couldn't stand him and the other loved him. I think that was the case with most people's experience with him.


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 3, 2018)

Training at the same facility? That's like buying the house next door to your ex after the divorce. Should make some interesting interactions.  Still wondering if his new ecnl team will actually be a new team or just his former players in new uniforms.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jun 14, 2018)

I doubt he will be training in Ontario if he is going to CDA Slammers...nearest CDA Slammers is the Diamond Bar one that just started this year. Unless he is planning on starting a CDA Slammers Ontario perhaps?


----------



## Slammerdad (Jun 15, 2018)

RB's stunt of bringing his '03 ECNL players down to play Presidents cup (and sit his actual team from Flight 1) and win the whole thing without allowing a goal in 2017 is what alot of people outside of his club remember of him.  Legal? Yes.  Cheap way to earn a trophy by playing down?  Yes.


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 15, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how he is  going to be received now since he is no longer with Arsenal.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 15, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Unless he is planning on starting a CDA Slammers Ontario perhaps?


That's the word...


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 15, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> That's the word...


So will this be a completly new ecnl team, or one built around playera that decide to follow?


----------



## Toch (Jun 17, 2018)

Richard Boon is a complete scumbag! He has no integrity.


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Toch said:


> Richard Boon is a complete scumbag! He has no integrity.


How some background to that statement.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 17, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> That's the word...


Tech, how many Slammers are out there now? I feel like it’s 7-11 one on every corner.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jun 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Tech, how many Slammers are out there now? I feel like it’s 7-11 one on every corner.


If RB is truly starting a CDA Slammers branch then he will be the first CDA Slammer affiliate in the IE since Diamond Bar is considered L.A. County and I.E. covers Riverside and San Bernardino Counties last time I checked. Will he be well received by the community who knows..will he be able to get some decent coaches to follow him? As for Richard Boon is he an improvement over RB? Possibly.


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> If RB is truly starting a CDA Slammers branch then he will be the first CDA Slammer affiliate in the IE since Diamond Bar is considered L.A. County and I.E. covers Riverside and San Bernardino Counties last time I checked. Will he be well received by the community who knows..will he be able to get some decent coaches to follow him? As for Richard Boon is he an improvement over RB? Possibly.


@Deadpoolscores! You are such a pathetic loser!  Finding 17 of my posts in 2 minutes and rating them as dumb.  Glad to see you still don't have anything better to do with your life and that I occupy 3 of your 4 brain cells. Hahahahahhahhahahahhahahhahahahahahhahhahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2018)

Another dumb rating. Pathetic loser!


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2018)

And another dumb rating. Pathetic loser? I can keep this up all day as I am on a conference call. What are you doing?  Watching your morning cartoons while you eat the Captain Crunch your mommy made you. Hahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## chefsilver (Jun 19, 2018)

Word is that CDA rejected him, he's know trying to bring a mid west club as a affiliate to the IE.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jun 19, 2018)

chefsilver said:


> Word is that CDA rejected him, he's know trying to bring a mid west club as a affiliate to the IE.


If that's the case what are the chances of him getting into the SCDSL? Knowing him that would be his preferred route vs going to CSL.


----------



## Dos Equis (Jun 19, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> How some background to that statement.


Mr. Boon has been a polarizing figure.  He has devotees, has a lot of experience and knowledge to pass on, can definitely develop certain players, and is an ally and advocate when your interests and his intersect.  He plays a Chelsea-style counterattacking, direct and high-paced game.  

Some things to be aware of:  he picks favorites and selectively applies his policies (they are optional, at his discretion).  He has said in the past it is his goal to do what is best for the best players (not everyone). He definitely has a win at all costs attitude at all times, no matter age group or event.  

As for the integrity comment -- most significantly, he over-promises.  Now some claim he deliberately says what people want to hear, knowing he cannot deliver.  I expect he believes everything he says at the time, but when circumstances change, so does his decision/commitment/memory. 

I am sure people can give you plenty of stories about him that might make you laugh, cry, ghasp or just shake your head and decide to move on.


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2018)

@Deadpoolscores! Did your mommy increase your allowance so you can pay for a Platinum membership to delete your dumb ratings?


----------



## soccer dude (Jun 20, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> Mr. Boon has been a polarizing figure.  He has devotees, has a lot of experience and knowledge to pass on, can definitely develop certain players, and is an ally and advocate when your interests and his intersect.  He plays a Chelsea-style counterattacking, direct and high-paced game.
> 
> Some things to be aware of:  he picks favorites and selectively applies his policies (they are optional, at his discretion).  He has said in the past it is his goal to do what is best for the best players (not everyone). He definitely has a win at all costs attitude at all times, no matter age group or event.
> 
> ...


I can some facts to this.  I do know he had a good Legends team last year that won a lot of games but then bailed to take over my old Corinthians 03 that I left.  Then, after 3 or 4 months he bailed on that too.  The parents on that team didn't know why either as I'm good friends with them.  Just disappeared one day never to be seen again.  Rumor from those parents is that he clashed with the DOC over there (CM).  That came from the parents of that team.  So, longevity is definitely not his forte.


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 21, 2018)

I can give you the facts here.  My daughter was on Randy's 03 team until Tuesday night.  Randy was calling all of the parents and sending messages that he got fired from Arsenal and was going to take the team to Slammers...and to not train with Arsenal.  Well.....I asked Randy what was going on with the transition, and he straight out lied and said he never said he was going to slammers, and to just sit and wait around and everything will work out.  Not really trusting the guy that he his, we went to the Arsenal training with Rich Boon...which went pretty well by the way.....so about 30 minutes into the training session, I get a text from Randy that he thought we were with him....whatever that means....why did he text me you might ask....well he had the freaking team manager spy at the Arsenal training to report back to him any girls on his team that were training....and not waiting around for him to find a club.  So anyhow, he told me to f off and not come back.  Once again showing that his ego is bigger than the World Cup...not even considering the effect on my daughter.  In my opinion, only a POS would treat other people this way....I am just thankful that this ridiculous behavior opened our eyes to the type of person he really is.


----------



## MWN (Jun 21, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> I can give you the facts here.  My daughter was on Randy's 03 team until Tuesday night.  Randy was calling all of the parents and sending messages that he got fired from Arsenal and was going to take the team to Slammers...and to not train with Arsenal.  Well.....I asked Randy what was going on with the transition, and he straight out lied and said he never said he was going to slammers, and to just sit and wait around and everything will work out.  Not really trusting the guy that he his, we went to the Arsenal training with Rich Boon...which went pretty well by the way.....so about 30 minutes into the training session, I get a text from Randy that he thought we were with him....whatever that means....why did he text me you might ask....well he had the freaking team manager spy at the Arsenal training to report back to him any girls on his team that were training....and not waiting around for him to find a club.  So anyhow, he told me to f off and not come back.  Once again showing that his ego is bigger than the World Cup...not even considering the effect on my daughter.  In my opinion, only a POS would treat other people this way....I am just thankful that this ridiculous behavior opened our eyes to the type of person he really is.


As you already know, the most important "person" in this equation is your daughter.  The Club, the coach, the DOC, the kid next door ... all fundamentally secondary.  Its too bad Mr. Brown has put his needs/desire before 14/15 year olds.  This year we left Arsenal because my boy had a very good opportunity with another club.  Regardless, I think fundamentally the guys at Arsenal (CK, PJ, etc.) are looking out for the players and your daughter will be well served staying with the program.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 22, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> I can give you the facts here.  My daughter was on Randy's 03 team until Tuesday night.  Randy was calling all of the parents and sending messages that he got fired from Arsenal and was going to take the team to Slammers...and to not train with Arsenal.  Well.....I asked Randy what was going on with the transition, and he straight out lied and said he never said he was going to slammers, and to just sit and wait around and everything will work out.  Not really trusting the guy that he his, we went to the Arsenal training with Rich Boon...which went pretty well by the way.....so about 30 minutes into the training session, I get a text from Randy that he thought we were with him....whatever that means....why did he text me you might ask....well he had the freaking team manager spy at the Arsenal training to report back to him any girls on his team that were training....and not waiting around for him to find a club.  So anyhow, he told me to f off and not come back.  Once again showing that his ego is bigger than the World Cup...not even considering the effect on my daughter.  In my opinion, only a POS would treat other people this way....I am just thankful that this ridiculous behavior opened our eyes to the type of person he really is.


Best of luck to your DD, it's unfortunate that when a player and their family choose to go a different way that it has to get ugly, that's when true colors show I suppose.

The players that play(ed) on RB's teams deserve the best transition as possible. He has some talented girls on several teams and as a coach and as a human being, one should want for them to be in the best situation as possible, even it's not on your team anymore.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 22, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> RB's stunt of bringing his '03 ECNL players down to play Presidents cup (and sit his actual team from Flight 1) and win the whole thing without allowing a goal in 2017 is what alot of people outside of his club remember of him.  Legal? Yes.  Cheap way to earn a trophy by playing down?  Yes.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 22, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> If RB is truly starting a CDA Slammers branch then he will be the first CDA Slammer affiliate in the IE since Diamond Bar is considered L.A. County and I.E. covers Riverside and San Bernardino Counties last time I checked. Will he be well received by the community who knows..will he be able to get some decent coaches to follow him? As for Richard Boon is he an improvement over RB? Possibly.





RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> I can give you the facts here.  My daughter was on Randy's 03 team until Tuesday night.  Randy was calling all of the parents and sending messages that he got fired from Arsenal and was going to take the team to Slammers...and to not train with Arsenal.  Well.....I asked Randy what was going on with the transition, and he straight out lied and said he never said he was going to slammers, and to just sit and wait around and everything will work out.  Not really trusting the guy that he his, we went to the Arsenal training with Rich Boon...which went pretty well by the way.....so about 30 minutes into the training session, I get a text from Randy that he thought we were with him....whatever that means....why did he text me you might ask....well he had the freaking team manager spy at the Arsenal training to report back to him any girls on his team that were training....and not waiting around for him to find a club.  So anyhow, he told me to f off and not come back.  Once again showing that his ego is bigger than the World Cup...not even considering the effect on my daughter.  In my opinion, only a POS would treat other people this way....I am just thankful that this ridiculous behavior opened our eyes to the type of person he really is.


Will the real RATBASTARD please Stand Up . . . errrr . . . I mean post!!!! . . . . .I dont think soooooo you buck toothed Jabroni! 

So heres the Cheese ... Real RATBASTARDS are the ones who take up an avatar name against somebody they dont like or disagree with, just so they can air dirty laundry and spread rumors against that person! 

Because Real RATBASTARDS. . . . are the 1st ones to point fingers and the 1st ones to jump ship!  . . . just like (in a High Pitch Chris Tucker Voice) . . . Tha RAT Beeeeeeeeeeotch that you are Mannnnnn!.

So Nibble on this Big FAT Fact ... like a RAT Does Cheese!  . . . "Ode to 2 Live Crew"  What's Up Yall!

RB never said his teams where going to Slammers ... He Said "There are a handful of  teams interested in establisnig an IE ECNL Footprint .... Including big brand So. Local teams" . . . .and from there the specualtion, rumors began.

Now Listen up "Dildo With Ears" . . .  We all know the real reason why your so salty, why you talk smack, and why you left.... because the Real RATBASTARD feels that his DD was not getting enough run, play time or the  opportunity to play for the A team.

So what does the RATBASTARD Do in this  instance .... he goes Boone doggling . . .with the HOPE that his DD will get the Run he think she derserves

Nibble on that Jabroni!


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 23, 2018)

Kongzilla said:


> with the HOPE that his DD will get the Run he think she derserves


Isn't that what every parent wants for their kids?


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Kongzilla said:


> Will the real RATBASTARD please Stand Up . . . errrr . . . I mean post!!!! . . . . .I dont think soooooo you buck toothed Jabroni!
> 
> So heres the Cheese ... Real RATBASTARDS are the ones who take up an avatar name against somebody they dont like or disagree with, just so they can air dirty laundry and spread rumors against that person!
> 
> ...


Look you imbecile..(go ahead and google it)....the fact that your lover Randy actually sent a spy to the Arsenal training is the issue here...why would any person deal with such juvenile behavior from any person in life..be it soccer...career..etc...is insecure..."Dildo with Ears"...that was a knee slapper...and yes..Randy did say he was going to Slammers..why are you licking this guys nuts?


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> Look you imbecile..(go ahead and google it)....the fact that your lover Randy actually sent a spy to the Arsenal training is the issue here...why would any person deal with such juvenile behavior from any person in life..be it soccer...career..etc...is insecure..."Dildo with Ears"...that was a knee slapper...and yes..Randy did say he was going to Slammers..why are you licking this guys nuts?


My final comments..
Kongzilla = Randy Clown (Just dawned on me)
And I really don't have time to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man..I am too busy closing billion dollar deals...so if you have the courage to message me your contact info...we can set up a face to face meeting...I don't want to deal with not knowing who the person behind the keyboard is...so if you want to spend your time posting about an issue you think you know about...which you don't' because that POS personally told me he was going to Slammers...fine..keep posting....but I am done.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 23, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> Look you imbecile..(go ahead and google it)....the fact that your lover Randy actually sent a spy to the Arsenal training is the issue here...why would any person deal with such juvenile behavior from any person in life..be it soccer...career..etc...is insecure..."Dildo with Ears"...that was a knee slapper...and yes..Randy did say he was going to Slammers..why are you licking this guys nuts?


HEY ... Who TOLD you he’s my lover! 

Listen Here Cheese Dick.... anyone that creates an account just to talk smack / spread rumors / and disrupt others is a cheesy low life move 

If you don’t like the dude just move on and close the chapter ... and that’s it, you can have your opinions but to slander and and spread Rumors is wrong which is Why your a.... Jabroni, ....Dildo With Ears and a ....cheese dick Served on a Platter of  Deeezzzz Morning Nutsssss


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 23, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> My final comments..
> Kongzilla = Randy Clown (Just dawned on me)
> And I really don't have time to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man..I am too busy closing billion dollar deals...so if you have the courage to message me your contact info...we can set up a face to face meeting...I don't want to deal with not knowing who the person behind the keyboard is...so if you want to spend your time posting about an issue you think you know about...which you don't' because that POS personally told me he was going to Slammers...fine..keep posting....but I am done.


CLOSING BILLION DOLLAR DEALS !!! holy Crap .... you hiring Sweet Tits!  ....Cuz I could use the extra cash

So the best you come up with is a whack ass equation Kongzilla = Randy Clown ... that sounds like 3rd grad come back from a billionaire baller like you

Listen up Titty Dick ....I have the courage to meet up with you ( insert high school Chants.... Fight....Fight....Fight) ... but I would not want to embarrass you in front of your butt pluggin Friends .... they might not like your sweet tits afterward

Wait a minute How old are we ? ...mid Forties ... Sorry  ..., Cheese Nipples I cant fight you I might slip a disc or something

Just take this lesson and don’t be a Cheese ball and post under under a name that is intended to slander and defame someone

Can you hear what I am saying you Dildo with Ears

KONGZILLLLLLLLLA!


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 23, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> RB's stunt of bringing his '03 ECNL players down to play Presidents cup (and sit his actual team from Flight 1) and win the whole thing without allowing a goal in 2017 is what alot of people outside of his club remember of him.  Legal? Yes.  Cheap way to earn a trophy by playing down?  Yes.


Ohhhhh! Does Slammerdad have a boo boo on his bruised ego.... you mad ..... because you live in the land of Almost .... You Almost made it to Semi Finals, You Almost beat Arsenal, your Almost better than RB’s Arsenal teams

Guess what Slammer Dad ... To Bad So Sad! .... get over it, take your DD and go train harder, Train on the off days like we do, Do core exercises and extreme fitness like we do .... and then maybe you can escape from the land of Almost

Or ....you can keep grabbing excuses from the excuse Fanny back you keep dishing out ... take your bitterness, your losses and Almost excuse and make a whine shake out of it .... and then you can shake it like salt shaker 

 Can you Smell what the KONG is cooking!


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Kongzilla said:


> Ohhhhh! Does Slammerdad have a boo boo on his bruised ego.... you mad ..... because you live in the land of Almost .... You Almost made it to Semi Finals, You Almost beat Arsenal, your Almost better than RB’s Arsenal teams
> 
> Guess what Slammer Dad ... To Bad So Sad! .... get over it, take your DD and go train harder, Train on the off days like we do, Do core exercises and extreme fitness like we do .... and then maybe you can escape from the land of Almost
> 
> ...


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Walter Bonnett + kongzilla


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Walter, why are you so passionate about Randy, he is not a good person


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Walter, you cant live behind your keyboard forever, i will find you


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Kongzilla said:


> Ohhhhh! Does Slammerdad have a boo boo on his bruised ego.... you mad ..... because you live in the land of Almost .... You Almost made it to Semi Finals, You Almost beat Arsenal, your Almost better than RB’s Arsenal teams
> 
> Guess what Slammer Dad ... To Bad So Sad! .... get over it, take your DD and go train harder, Train on the off days like we do, Do core exercises and extreme fitness like we do .... and then maybe you can escape from the land of Almost
> 
> ...


Walter Bonnett, WTF are you cooking you POS...you talk so much shit about so many people...no need to send me your info...I know who you are you POS


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> Walter Bonnett, WTF are you cooking you POS...you talk so much shit about so many people...no need to send me your info...I know who you are you POS


I will see you  next week...Walter...you POS.


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey Walter, do you still work for DeanHouston Inc?


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

U fu*&ng a hole.....you have talked so much shit to so many people...now you cant hide


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Your first mistake was associating with Jackson...she is not a good person either


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

where you at bitch...so quiet now


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Walter...you went to Cal State Fulleteron...how......that is a good college....and you are a POS


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Walter Bonnett, if that POS Randy treated your daughters bad you wouldnt be on his nuts you fucking POS


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

or are you at Wilden Pump and engineering?...Walter Bonnett


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 23, 2018)

Regardless you are fucked


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Kongzilla said:


> Ohhhhh! Does Slammerdad have a boo boo on his bruised ego.... you mad ..... because you live in the land of Almost .... You Almost made it to Semi Finals, You Almost beat Arsenal, your Almost better than RB’s Arsenal teams
> 
> Guess what Slammer Dad ... To Bad So Sad! .... get over it, take your DD and go train harder, Train on the off days like we do, Do core exercises and extreme fitness like we do .... and then maybe you can escape from the land of Almost
> 
> ...


Sounds like Kong is cooking whatever RB tells him to.


----------



## ladoctorr (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't been on forums in a while, got a text today to check this out. Joker vs fighter. Looks like the jokes have ended.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 24, 2018)

ladoctorr said:


> I haven't been on forums in a while, got a text today to check this out. Joker vs fighter. Looks like the jokes have ended.


Nah La Doc wishful thinking, I never planned on leaving … I’m not that Guy!

Just wanted to give this situation some breathing room to de-escalate …. kind of like a great bottle of Cab I’m drinking right now! . . . . . hopefully cooler heads will prevail.


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 24, 2018)

Dear Mr. David Martin aka RBISRATBASTARD

Apparently, I really upset you, this back and forth was only intended to be smack talk “a battle of Wits” that unfortunately took a wrong turn on corner of Ugly & Not Worth it.

Mr. David Martin you have made physical threats to my well-being both in public and private which is alarming on many fronts and not taken lightly. Because, essentially you want to hunt me down and do “WWF” on me and possibly worse, break my leg, choke me out or hit me over the head with a 45lb kettle bell or who knows what . . . I hope this isn’t your typical reaction to Smack Talk. 

So . . . I apologize that I upset you so much that it made you want to turn this battle of wits into a physical altercation and for that David Martin I am sorry.

And for the record I defend RB because he’s done right by my DD’s, and many others, his training in the IE is top Notch and he develops players. Whether you love him or hate him … there is no in-between, and that is what I love about the guy, it is what it is! 

So, I will continue to defend RB in my own creative way, not intimated the least.

David, I hope we can move on from this and handle this civilly as both of us have to much to lose and time invested in our DD’s.

See you on the Next KONGZILLA Post …. I’m Out


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

Seriously, you need to stop talking shit to people you don't even know....I didn't engage you to begin with.  I straight up told Randy what I think about him, and the position he put my daughter in...keep my name out your mouth and you will be ok


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

And there were no physical threats...so stop "slandering" my name.


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

And as far as Randy is concerned....I am NOT done with you...you cant treat people like shit...who the FUCK do you think you are??


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

Also...can't wait to see how you plan to embarrass me in front of my friends....I take that as a threat


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

Come on man...you are better than that...VP of Business Development...and your quote 2 live crew.....and talk shit to so many people....including me who you never even met...and you are defending a POS who put my DD in a bad position....stay in your lane


----------



## Kongzilla (Jun 25, 2018)

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> And there were no physical threats...so stop "slandering" my name.


C’mon Man let this go! ....you made threats private and public ... let’s squash this and move on, no need to continue to escalate, it’s not worth the energy and time

but please know I’m going to call out things how I see them and use my wit and words doing it, with no harm intended.

Good night!


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD (Jun 25, 2018)

And Jackson 5...just make sure my fucking UPS packages are delivered on time


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 25, 2018)

seriously dudes - If you both know each other why don't you just meet up and knock this out and quit wasting the time of all on the forum that just don't care about your personal feud.


----------



## ladoctorr (Jun 25, 2018)

[ Your quote Kong
Now Listen up "Dildo With Ears" . . .  We all know the real reason why your so salty, why you talk smack, and why you left.... because the Real RATBASTARD feels that his DD was not getting enough run, play time or the  opportunity to play for the A team.

This is where  you crossed the line talking crap about someone's dd. Your trash talk had some funny lines, however would you like a stranger or anyone  talking sh^t  about your daughter? I'm sure you wouldn't.


----------



## Rev234 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyways, since slammers didn't work does anyone think there will be a "new" team in the area or is that it (I do believe that was what this thread was about way back 3 pages ago)?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 26, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Anyways, since slammers didn't work does anyone think there will be a "new" team in the area or is that it (I do believe that was what this thread was about way back 3 pages ago)?


The likelihood of a new team in the area will hinge on RB's ability to close a deal sooner rather than later. If clubs just wait him out, his players and families will have a decision to make as teams get locked in for next season.

Chances are those players either gravitate back towards Arsenal under the new leadership or towards Legends if staying local to the IE is the plan.

@Rev234 , you guys have a loaded roster on the IE Surf G03 Premier team, any chances you have room for some of the Arsenal girls? Anticipate a limited or big turn over from your current roster?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jun 26, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> The likelihood of a new team in the area will hinge on RB's ability to close a deal sooner rather than later. If clubs just wait him out, his players and families will have a decision to make as teams get locked in for next season.
> 
> Chances are those players either gravitate back towards Arsenal under the new leadership or towards Legends if staying local to the IE is the plan.
> 
> @Rev234 , you guys have a loaded roster on the IE Surf G03 Premier team, any chances you have room for some of the Arsenal girls? Anticipate a limited or big turn over from your current roster?


Make sense why more Arsenal Girls have been showing up to the Legends Academy practices ...they sure ain't shy to show that they are coming from Arsenal having their practice shirts on them.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

This thread... wow.


----------



## equipo (Jun 26, 2018)

x


----------



## equipo (Jun 26, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> The likelihood of a new team in the area will hinge on RB's ability to close a deal sooner rather than later. If clubs just wait him out, his players and families will have a decision to make as teams get locked in for next season.
> 
> Chances are those players either gravitate back towards Arsenal under the new leadership or towards Legends if staying local to the IE is the plan.
> 
> @Rev234 , you guys have a loaded roster on the IE Surf G03 Premier team, any chances you have room for some of the Arsenal girls? Anticipate a limited or big turn over from your current roster?


To say IE Surf is coming off a solid season would be an understatement. They dominated CSL, CRL and had solid showings at National Cup and FWR. Hard to believe any big turn over with that group. Just got to keep those DA and ECNL flies from buzzing too loud in their ears! Lol.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 26, 2018)

equipo said:


> To say IE Surf is coming off a solid season would be an understatement. They dominated CSL, CRL and had solid showings at National Cup and FWR. Hard to believe any big turn over with that group. Just got to keep those DA and ECNL flies from buzzing too loud in their ears! Lol.


They had quite a few girls who had the DA flies in their ears at tryouts when DA first launched last year but it didn't pan out and DAs loss was IE Surf's gain.

IE Surf rolled deep with 18 players this season from what I could see and word is they may look to add an 03 that is playing on the 02 IE Surf team.

With the dominant season and opportunities now afforded them with the exposure that comes with, you have to think they become a viable "2nd Option" behind Legends DA? Just below Arsenal ECNL or on Par?

This will really be the first team that Ted Small, and in particular Cle Kooiman can dust off those contacts and push for placing those kids to some of the schools Cle placed kids at when he was at Arsenal.

Continued success for those IE Surf players, many of which my 04 DD played with prior to the age group shift. It's been fun watching their journey and rooting them on.


----------



## Fact (Jun 26, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> you have to think they become a viable "2nd Option" behind Legends DA? Just below Arsenal ECNL or on Par?


Please clarify. Are you saying ECNL is behind DA or just these specific teams?  Because if you meant the former, you've just created another shit storm of crazy parents.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> Please clarify. Are you saying ECNL is behind DA or just these specific teams?  Because if you meant the former, you've just created another shit storm of crazy parents.


The DA vs ECNL conversation can be made at high level, and I won't even go there. Whatever works for the individual player, I'm all for it, regardless of platform.

I was speaking more to the comparison of the clubs in the Inland Empire specifically the 03 age group, in this case Legends DA, Arsenal ECNL, and IE Surf CSL-Premier

From experience, my DDs have played at all 3 clubs. The narrative I have seen is that in the IE, Arsenal had the leg up on the others because they had the platform in ECNL prior to DA. Legends was the "not so little" engine that could and despite not having ECNL, placed kids into college and competed at the highest levels in their platform, i.e. National Cup / National League / Etc.

Outside of those two, IE Surf was an alternative for those players that didn't fit at the other two clubs for one reason or another. The decision between Arsenal and Legends essentially came down to the label. That all changed when Legends got DA as there was an exodus from Arsenal at all age groups and Legends not only had the track history without the label, but imagine what they could do now as part of the "inner circle".

Fast forward to today and IE Surf not only has the 03 team, but a few others that have followed suit and now compete in CRL /National Cup / Etc. and aspire to be more than just the "other guys". IE Surf has applied for ECNL the past few years and has also been in discussions to leverage ECNL in other ways to support their players.

So speaking to @equipo 's point of how successful IE Surf 03s have been without DA or ECNL, does that team now become a viable option for the players that don't fit at Legends or Arsenal? Anyone who has been through the process will tell you that there are different routes to get your kid to the next level and it really depends on what's the best fit for the individual.

In my personal opinion if my DD was an 03, Legends would be my 1st option. Option 2 would be IE Surf because my DD could never play for RB, and therefore Arsenal would not be an Option 3.

With the change in leadership at Arsenal, I think parents will be intrigued and the narrative regarding Arsenal can now change. RB was polarizing and it was "Love Him or Hate Him", there really wasn't an in between.

Anyhow, I'm beyond rambling as I take a break in between some late night work.....Now I patiently await @RBISARATBASTARRD and @Kongzilla to get in the forum cage again and go at it!


----------



## GoWest (Jun 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="Technician72, post: 206540, member: 24"IE Surf has applied for ECNL the past few years and has also been in discussions to leverage ECNL in other ways to support their players.[/QUOTE]
Great 'late night' post @Technician72!

Does Surf ingesting WC have any effect on IE Surf? If not, are ECNL 'leverage' discussions taking place now?


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> The DA vs ECNL conversation can be made at high level, and I won't even go there. Whatever works for the individual player, I'm all for it, regardless of platform.
> 
> I was speaking more to the comparison of the clubs in the Inland Empire specifically the 03 age group, in this case Legends DA, Arsenal ECNL, and IE Surf CSL-Premier
> 
> ...


Why are your DDs switching clubs so oftyen?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't know about Tech but there are many scenarios where parents decide to switch clubs - not everyone has a simple situation (ethical and decent club management, solid coach that is invested in your DD, right level of competition, good mix of players that your DD enjoys playing with, cool parents on the sidelines, good geography, etc)


----------



## MWN (Jun 27, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Don't know about Tech but there are many scenarios where parents decide to switch clubs - not everyone has a simple situation (ethical and decent club management, solid coach that is invested in your DD, right level of competition, good mix of players that your DD enjoys playing with, cool parents on the sidelines, good geography, etc)


With regard to the "right level of competition," the player outgrows the club/team and the next level maybe full in the club.  In my case, my player has played on 3 different clubs in 3 different years.  

Year 1 - Flight 3 playing his age (2003) with decent GK coaching; 
Year 2 - Flight 2 playing 1 year up (2002) with mediocre at best GK coaching; 
Year 3 - Flight 1 playing 2 years up (2001) with great GK coaching.
Next Year - We will probably need to move clubs and down because his current teammates (HS seniors) will age out and there is no younger teams he can play on.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Why are your DDs switching clubs so oftyen?


All movement between clubs for them was very early on, U7-U9, and thankfully we learned some valuable lessons before it was too late.

Both DD's have been in stable situations ever since as we applied those lessons learned.

In hindsight the one thing I would have changed is to have been more flexible in regards to having them at different clubs based on their individual situations. Those first few years they moved together out of convenience.


----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Jul 9, 2018)

Are all of the girls leaving Arsenal? Isn’t August 1st around the corner and isn’t that the deadline for all players to be locked down at a club. I know pretty late but just wondering


----------



## Toch (Jul 15, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Isn't that what every parent wants for their kids?


This is exactly what every PARENT wants. Sometimes the parents want it more than the kids.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 15, 2018)

Toch said:


> This is exactly what every PARENT wants. Sometimes the parents want it more than the kids.


Are they supposed to play at the Surf tournament,  do they have enough players to do so ? What a mess for the girls and parents,  and yes parents all the times wants more than the kids.


----------



## AZsoccerDad (Jul 17, 2018)

this was a fun thread...love the "Billion Dollar" deals comment...that makes me chuckle


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 18, 2018)

Arsenal 03's are listed for Surf Cup as "Strikers FC - IE ECNL 03 Brown".

RB has been doing everything to keep the team together, but securing fields has been a challenge from what I hear.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 18, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Arsenal 03's are listed for Surf Cup as "Strikers FC - IE ECNL 03 Brown".
> 
> RB has been doing everything to keep the team together, but securing fields has been a challenge from what I hear.


How is he using ECNL?  wasn’t that given to Strikers North?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 18, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is he using ECNL?  wasn’t that given to Strikers North?


The question should be why are his team considered Flight 2 and not ECNL  II or Flight 1 status?


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 18, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is he using ECNL?  wasn’t that given to Strikers North?


From what I heard he was negotiating bringing over his team(s) over to Strikers North.


----------



## Info (Jul 18, 2018)

Strikers FC is the Strikers ECNL franchise. It is based out of Irvine. 

Strikers North is an SCDSL franchise.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 18, 2018)

Info said:


> Strikers FC is the Strikers ECNL franchise. It is based out of Irvine.
> 
> Strikers North is an SCDSL franchise.


You may want to update your “ info” as they transferred control of ECNL to North after AR left.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 19, 2018)

RB keeping 03 ECNL, Strikers North did not have a viable team. Some of the 04 girls are going to be added to the current ECNL roster. RB took 5 teams with him. Currently practicing at the Great Park for now


----------



## soccer5210 (Jul 20, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> RB keeping 03 ECNL, Strikers North did not have a viable team. Some of the 04 girls are going to be added to the current ECNL roster. RB took 5 teams with him. Currently practicing at the Great Park for now


Randy Brown’s team will not be the Strikers 03 ECNL team. Who told you that? I’m pretty sure I can guess...


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 20, 2018)

soccer5210 said:


> Randy Brown’s team will not be the Strikers 03 ECNL team. Who told you that? I’m pretty sure I can guess...


Is this a statement and a question? It's kind of confusing.


----------



## Slammerdad (Jul 20, 2018)

RB is practicing at Great Park?  Isn't he based in the 909??


----------



## soccer5210 (Jul 20, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Is this a statement and a question? It's kind of confusing.


It is a statement.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 20, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> RB is practicing at Great Park?  Isn't he based in the 909??


I thought his teams trained in Texas?


----------



## Scara999 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I thought his teams trained in Texas?


No, in Hawaii....You guys kill me. Lmao


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 20, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> The question should be why are his team considered Flight 2 and not ECNL  II or Flight 1 status?
> View attachment 2958View attachment 2959


What site did this come from?


----------



## Megatron (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I thought his teams trained in Texas?


Actually the 04’s will be training there Sunday night. Time to close out a great year with RB’s 04’s


----------



## MijoPlumber (Jul 21, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> RB keeping 03 ECNL, Strikers North did not have a viable team. Some of the 04 girls are going to be added to the current ECNL roster. RB took 5 teams with him. Currently practicing at the Great Park for now


Where did RB take his 5 teams?  Not Strikers North we know what happened over there.


----------



## CrzySoCal (Jul 22, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Where did RB take his 5 teams?  Not Strikers North we know what happened over there.


What happened with Strikers?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 22, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> What site did this come from?


SCDSL


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 22, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> RB is practicing at Great Park?  Isn't he based in the 909??


Correct he is from 909/951 area as for players they can be from anywhere.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Jul 22, 2018)

This is just another bad situation that just hurts a good group of girls. Same thing every time, a coach is using the girls on his team as leverage to get his next job. Seems Like every year there is a bunch of Coaches taking "Their Team" with them to solidify their next job when they were let go from their old one. this is noting new,
Tough choices for the  Arsenal Girls as many have been together a while. Now they have to choose to either sign with RB  and play SCDSL next season or Sign with Arsenal and continue to play ECNL next season with a new coach..  Either way tough choices for the parents and girls  to have to make. 
Would be nice if coaches left the teams with the organizations they were leaving to make things easier on the kids. They could always invite them to try out later to whatever organization they move to... Everyone is jumping all over RB  but he is not the first and wont be the last Coach that will be taking  teams as leverage to try and solidify his next job......


----------



## MijoPlumber (Jul 22, 2018)

SOCCERMINION said:


> This is just another bad situation that just hurts a good group of girls. Same thing every time, a coach is using the girls on his team as leverage to get his next job. Seems Like every year there is a bunch of Coaches taking "Their Team" with them to solidify their next job when they were let go from their old one. this is noting new,
> Tough choices for the  Arsenal Girls as many have been together a while. Now they have to choose to either sign with RB  and play SCDSL next season or Sign with Arsenal and continue to play ECNL next season with a new coach..  Either way tough choices for the parents and girls  to have to make.
> Would be nice if coaches left the teams with the organizations they were leaving to make things easier on the kids. They could always invite them to try out later to whatever organization they move to... Everyone is jumping all over RB  but he is not the first and wont be the last Coach that will be taking  teams as leverage to try and solidify his next job......


Hey, RB is a great Coach.  He actually works Mijo! He trains and developed his players unlike most other people who are only in it to make a living $$$$ at the expense of players and parents.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 22, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> RB keeping 03 ECNL, Strikers North did not have a viable team. Some of the 04 girls are going to be added to the current ECNL roster. RB took 5 teams with him. Currently practicing at the Great Park for now


Well this is false rumor because his team has been practicing in Rancho GOALS facility I know this for a fact because I train other players there as well. Additionally this is what he informed his parents recently. 

"Hello everyone,  I'm sure people have been texting or calling you with different rumors. Last week a few of our parents called Strikers directors asking questions about our move to the club. Also I guess a parent from our team told a parent from Strikers false information. Then that false information was spread to other Strikers parents and then parents began to call Kyle and other Strikers directors asking is this false information true. That has lead to Strikers questioning me and our partnership going forward. This is why throughout the past month or so I've been stressing the importance of asking me if you have any concerns or questions. This is very unfortunate but wasn't anything that I did, as Kyle , Rob and I were all on the same page.   I'm route to Texas and will be meeting with two clubs out there who want to possibly partner with us." 

So who knows what is really going to happen to his teams. Parents should just find a new home versus being string along like sheeps.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 22, 2018)

Isn’t the roster freeze in about 10 days?   Better hurry up.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Isn’t the roster freeze in about 10 days?   Better hurry up.


More like 8 days now, plus no matter what affiliation he may get from Texas (that's a big IF) those poor girls will no longer be in a ECNL team unless they leave him.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 23, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> More like 8 days now, plus no matter what affiliation he may get from Texas (that's a big IF) those poor girls will no longer be in a ECNL team unless they
> Like Arnold Schwarzenegger would say Get out!!!


----------



## timbuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Well this is false rumor because his team has been practicing in Rancho GOALS facility I know this for a fact because I train other players there as well. Additionally this is what he informed his parents recently.
> 
> "Hello everyone,  I'm sure people have been texting or calling you with different rumors. Last week a few of our parents called Strikers directors asking questions about our move to the club. Also I guess a parent from our team told a parent from Strikers false information. Then that false information was spread to other Strikers parents and then parents began to call Kyle and other Strikers directors asking is this false information true. That has lead to Strikers questioning me and our partnership going forward. This is why throughout the past month or so I've been stressing the importance of asking me if you have any concerns or questions. This is very unfortunate but wasn't anything that I did, as Kyle , Rob and I were all on the same page.   I'm route to Texas and will be meeting with two clubs out there who want to possibly partner with us."
> 
> So who knows what is really going to happen to his teams. Parents should just find a new home versus being string along like sheeps.


What was the false information?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What was the false information?


The false information was that they  "Currently practicing at the Great Park" sorry if I didn't highlight to what I was referring to.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 23, 2018)

So they killed his arrangement because of that?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> So they killed his arrangement because of that?


Apparently, unless there was some details he didn't want to state in his text message to the families. Yet if you think about it, if you were a director would you want all this drama coming into your club?


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> So they killed his arrangement because of that?


  maybe he did something that raised the red flags i do not buy the practice location ,  And why in the world Texas? Hope the parents find a team for the girls.


----------



## MWN (Jul 23, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> maybe he did something that raised the red flags i do not buy the practice location ,  And why in the world Texas? Hope the parents find a team for the girls.


Texas makes no sense, unless his bridges are all burnt or the true aspiration is to start his own club.  There are many clubs that would love to have a foothold in the SoCal market.  Go find a club in Texas in good standing with the ECNL that wants to expand, promise help establish a club in SoCal under the Texas brand, find a SoCal team to register your teams with (CSL is easier than SCDSL), play this year in CSL so you don't lose the players (although many will start dropping off by August).


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 23, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> maybe he did something that raised the red flags i do not buy the practice location ,  And why in the world Texas? Hope the parents find a team for the girls.


Are you referring to Great Park or Goals in Rancho?


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 23, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Are you referring to Great Park or Goals in Rancho?


Great park, in my opinion should not be a big deal,but you never know.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 23, 2018)

MWN said:


> Texas makes no sense, unless his bridges are all burnt or the true aspiration is to start his own club.  There are many clubs that would love to have a foothold in the SoCal market.  Go find a club in Texas in good standing with the ECNL that wants to expand, promise help establish a club in SoCal under the Texas brand, find a SoCal team to register your teams with (CSL is easier than SCDSL), play this year in CSL so you don't lose the players (although many will start dropping off by August).


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 23, 2018)

Now to do all that look great,but how many players are waiting for him?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 23, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> Now to do all that look great,but how many players are waiting for him?


Anything 1 or more is too many.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 25, 2018)

Maybe someone can answer the following questions 
Which team is playing at Surf? Arsenal Girls ?
Which team is playing now in Texas? Arsenal Girls?
Do they have enough players to play both tournaments?


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 25, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> Maybe someone can answer the following questions
> Which team is playing at Surf? Arsenal Girls ?
> Which team is playing now in Texas? Arsenal Girls?
> Do they have enough players to play both tournaments?


Texas is 04 girls. 
That is the extent of my knowledge regarding who is playing where .


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 25, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Texas is 04 girls.
> That is the extent of my knowledge regarding who is playing where .


Thanks
Surf team is the 04 girls  same team at least on paper, 
Too confusing too fishy


----------



## CrzySoCal (Jul 29, 2018)

Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 29, 2018)

CrzySoCal said:


> Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.



Trial by fire. Has to be tough for the players who up until recently thought they were playing as stikers. I think any assessment will have to take place over time.


----------



## Scara999 (Jul 29, 2018)

CrzySoCal said:


> Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.


Not telling the coach what to do....that's insulting to the new coach. Unfortunately, Due to circumstances, coach isn't familiar with several girls. This new style of play is going to take some time to develop.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 29, 2018)

CrzySoCal said:


> Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.


Which age group?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 29, 2018)

CrzySoCal said:


> Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.


Signs of a team that may fall apart...shame thanks to 1 person. RB


----------



## Scara999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Signs of a team that may fall apart...shame thanks to 1 person. RB


RB is not to blame. He tried very hard to make something happen and unfortunately, the chips didn't fall in his favor. He truly cared and wanted the best for the girls. The team will not fall apart but will need to work extra hard this year. Obviously from our showing at Surf Cup, it will be an uphill battle all season.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 29, 2018)

Scara999 said:


> RB is not to blame. He tried very hard to make something happen and unfortunately, the chips didn't fall in his favor. He truly cared and wanted the best for the girls. The team will not fall apart but will need to work extra hard this year. Obviously from our showing at Surf Cup, it will be an uphill battle all season.


What the girls really need is a club that they can call home seeing that they are not associated with anyone.


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 30, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> Has to be tough for the players who up until recently thought they were playing as stikers.


This is the oddest part of the story. Hard to fathom a misunderstanding, but anything is possible.  Did no parent nor player ask or even wonder what was going to happen to the existing Strikers team/players? The soccer world is pretty small.  My DD knows players on pretty much every Socal team she faces, and keeps in touch through social media with many of them. 

I hope for the best for the players who stuck with it. I do not buy the new coach letting a parent control the game, and his style of play is pretty consistent with the college game.  It may not be what they expected, but if they put in the effort (and can keep him focused on the team as well) their future outcomes are still likely to be very positive.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 30, 2018)

CrzySoCal said:


> Saw them playing today at Surf Cup. Sloppy soccer, tight and forceful play, no possession, no passing. Players yelling at their own teammates...a mess. Then you’ve got Randy’s old manager telling the coach what to do. Girls don’t even listen to the coach...doing what they want on the field, and it shows.


I do not think was the Arsenal team at Surf,Randy was with his team at Nationals in Texas.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 30, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> I do not think was the Arsenal team at Surf,Randy was with his team at Nationals in Texas.


You  do realize he has multiple teams .


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 30, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> What the girls really need is a club that they can call home seeing that they are not associated with anyone.[/QU





Deadpoolscores! said:


> You  do realize he has multiple teams .


I think it might be time to no longer refer to them as his teams. I believe that ship has sailed.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 30, 2018)

Rev234 said:


> I think it might be time to no longer refer to them as his teams. I believe that ship has sailed.


If that's the case where did all the teams land and what club?


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 30, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> If that's the case where did all the teams land and what club?


Um Arsenal?


----------



## No Shin Guards (Jul 30, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You  do realize he has multiple teams .


04 team? On the Arsenal website i see only one and yes he has multiple teams different ages.


----------



## MWN (Jul 8, 2019)

Bad news about Boon, RIP.


----------



## Trojan75 (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes just heard from x player family members. RIP


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes, Rich Boon passed away early this morning of a heart attack. The girls came together tonight. Thoughts and prayer for his wife and those impacted by this shocking loss. 
Soccer aside, there are some hurting girls and families tonight.


----------



## Tomnchar (Jul 8, 2019)

So sad. RIP. Hoping for peace for his family, the girls and all who cared about him.


----------



## Scara999 (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes, our girls came together tonight and they are devastated. Girls adored him and he touched many lives outside of our team/club. May you Rest In Peace my Friend.


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 9, 2019)

Only had the opportunity to know Rich for a short time. My daughter really liked him and he was great to us. He will be truly missed by all those who were fortunate enough to know him. RIP good sir.


----------

